# GPS Plugin for Palm m505



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone know of a GPS Plugin for a Palm m505...considering getting one, but I've heard of some that fit in a Palm Pilot SD Slot-that'd probably be better as I already have the PDA.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I think you're going to have trouble finding a device that's compatible with a Palm that old.


----------

